# best soil?



## ChristinaK (Sep 20, 2010)

What is the best soil to use for Dart frog tanks that will also be good for the plants. I am getting stuff together to start putting my tank together. So far I have small river rock for the bottom( I wanted the weight with 2 small kids running around the house) , moss substrate, dried live moss, a fogger and a waterfall. I still need to get a few more things before I can even start. Will the Moss be ok with soil in the tank or will it hurt it? any info will be very helpful. Thanks


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

Most will say ABG mix but that's a very subjective question open for debate. You should search the forum and decide for yourself.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

there are a lot of good easy substrate recipies on here to try out. Coco coir/chunks, spagnum moss, tree fern, and horticultural charcoal are common, essy to get ingredients. 
You have a lot of room to experiment, people have success with new methods all the time


----------



## byubound (Sep 5, 2010)

If you dont want to experiment, like me, you can go to any expo and buy some premixed from any breeder.


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

Personally I think one of the most exciting first parts of making the viv is makeing a mix and seeing if it effects the overall viv down the road


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Check out the ultimate clay thread.. (and if you are inspired search the clay threads). 

Ed


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

I use the ABG myself.


----------



## ChristinaK (Sep 20, 2010)

I just ordered ABG soil mix from Josh's Frogs. Thanks everyone.


----------



## xshortstufx (Jul 15, 2010)

I mix coco fiber with sphagnum moss. So far I haven't seen problems.


----------



## ashb (Dec 9, 2009)

I am very satisfied with the dirty old man performance substrate (slightly modified).


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

CAN'T STAND IT...so I'll bite...what do you mean dirty old man substrate...I KNOW you are just dying to have some newbie like me ask that question...


----------



## ryangreenway (Apr 30, 2010)

I use the ABG mixed 50/50 with some of the clay background material. Best soil I have used by far.


----------



## ashb (Dec 9, 2009)

Judy S said:


> CAN'T STAND IT...so I'll bite...what do you mean dirty old man substrate...I KNOW you are just dying to have some newbie like me ask that question...


Haha well I still consider myself fairly new so I don't care. I believe the DOMP Substrate is a recipe of Brent Brock's, it can be found on the Ultimate Clay-Based Substrate thread that Ed sited on the first page. It's basically a pseudo-soil that is enhanced to last forever in a viv while providing a suitable medium for microfauna to reproduce in and gain vital nutrients (ie calcium) from. I have mycorrhizal fungi in mine, so plant growth is also enchanced


----------

